# 1960's Adam West "Batman" TV series to finally come out on home video in Nov



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Warner Bros. Home Entertainment releases Comic-Con panel announcement, sizzle video for
> 
> Batman: The Complete Television Series
> 
> ...


ooooooo, been waiting on this for DECADES


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Two complete series I have wanted for many years are both due to come out later this year (better set aside some pennies). This one (Batman) and The Wonder Years. I have been (digitally) collecting the Batman '66 comics series and using them, occasionally, as bedtime stories for my 8 year old son (he loves them and I get to relive childhood memories--as well as try out my best Adam West Batman voice and narrator voice :lol: ).

Very much looking forward to this.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

you and me both. I grew up watching this and have been wishing for it DESPERATELY to hit any form of home video due to the rights fight between Warner and Fox


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I was never a fan of the show, but I bet my brothers and I have seen every episode 20 times over back in the '60's & '70's.
This will be a pass for me.


----------

